# Driver tee height



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

What height do you use for your driver?

I used to use pink castle then switched to orange / silver 

I know use wooden tees but I feel Iâ€™m teeing up too low and ending up striking it on the downswing meaning Iâ€™m currently ballooning up and killing distance 

What height do people use and do you mark your tees up so you can constantly tee the same


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 22, 2019)

Handmade oak castle - 5mm taller than pink castle


----------



## AdamC28 (Mar 22, 2019)

I use the PTS pro wooden tees, pushed in so the coloured band disappears.
Recently switched from the Pro length (yellow) to the Pro length plus (blue) and found the extra height really helps me.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2019)

I use the orange castle ones. I used to use pink castles with my old driver (which was set to 12Â°), the new driver is set to 11Â° and the higher orange works seemed to work better when I tried them. I very occasionally sky one but generally it's a good height to hit up on the ball nicely. 

For all the other clubs I just have the short ordinary plastic tees since you can vary the height and they go in the ground easily, being shorter. 

I would never get wooden tees, you must go through a bag of them a month with all the breakages, whereas a bag of plastic ones lasts me 18 months to two years.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 22, 2019)

The tall white ones, ball half way above the driver top line.

Bumpy ground can mean other ways of measuring height can be unreliable, better to measure fresh each time.


----------



## Dasit (Mar 22, 2019)

Pink castle 

Feel is perfect height for my driving


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I use the orange castle ones. I used to use pink castles with my old driver (which was set to 12Â°), the new driver is set to 11Â° and the higher orange works seemed to work better when I tried them. I very occasionally sky one but generally it's a good height to hit up on the ball nicely.

For all the other clubs I just have the short ordinary plastic tees since you can vary the height and they go in the ground easily, being shorter.

I would never get wooden tees, you must go through a bag of them a month with all the breakages, whereas a bag of plastic ones lasts me 18 months to two years.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure tee costs enters many peopleâ€™s minds when playing a sport as expensive as golf can be. 

I bought 1000 wooden of ebay for Â£7.  Even if all of them break with one hit Iâ€™ll get 55 rounds. I can live with that. 

In regards to tee height. It depends on conditions. Usually Iâ€™ll have it just slightly lower than an orange tee, but I to wind Iâ€™ll have it lower and try to sweep/hit it as level as possible to keep it lower without hitting down on it and adding spin.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 22, 2019)

It depends on the shot I am trying to achieve and from what I am playing.

For a grassed tee and a 'standard' tee I use 70 mm tees (plastic or wooden) ball teed to fractionally below half the ball above the top of the driver.

For artificial mats it's a pink castle tee. (the castles stay upright better on mats).

For a low 'driven' tee shot I normally stick with the pink tee but play it marginally back in the stance compared to my normal ball position.

To get a standard height I use my index finger when it touches the ground I know the tee is in the ground as far as I want it to be. Quick check against the club face and the majority of the time it is right.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I use the orange castle ones. I used to use pink castles with my old driver (which was set to 12Â°), the new driver is set to 11Â° and the higher orange works seemed to work better when I tried them. I very occasionally sky one but generally it's a good height to hit up on the ball nicely.

For all the other clubs I just have the short ordinary plastic tees since you can vary the height and they go in the ground easily, being shorter.

I would never get wooden tees, you must go through a bag of them a month with all the breakages, whereas a bag of plastic ones lasts me 18 months to two years.
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised

I got given a bag of wooden tees in June. I still have over half a bag left .. I been using them ever since. I find a tee lasts 5-6 tee shots


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

over the winter i have been using the orange castle, but once we are back on the full course, pick  up a handful of free wooden ones on the first tee


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™m not sure tee costs enters many peopleâ€™s minds when playing a sport as expensive as golf can be.

I bought 1000 wooden of ebay for Â£7.  Even if all of them break with one hit Iâ€™ll get 55 rounds. I can live with that.

In regards to tee height. It depends on conditions. Usually Iâ€™ll have it just slightly lower than an orange tee, but I to wind Iâ€™ll have it lower and try to sweep/hit it as level as possible to keep it lower without hitting down on it and adding spin.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say anything about cost? It's just a pain in the arse when they snap all the time, having to get new ones out. With plastic ones I can just put one of each height in my pocket and they're usually good for the whole round except for the rare event that I can't see where it went.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't say anything about cost? It's just a pain in the arse when they snap all the time, having to get new ones out. With plastic ones I can just put one of each height in my pocket and they're usually good for the whole round except for the rare event that I can't see where it went.
		
Click to expand...

Before each round Iâ€™ll put 5 long tees and 2 red plastic tees in my pocket to cover all shots 

Thinking of putting a blue one in for woods off the tee


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			You would be surprised

I got given a bag of wooden tees in June. I still have over half a bag left .. I been using them ever since.* I find a tee lasts 5-6 tee shots*

Click to expand...

Well there you go - a plastic one almost never breaks, the worst case is that you didn't see where it landed and you lose one.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well there you go - a plastic one almost never breaks, the worst case is that you didn't see where it landed and you lose one.
		
Click to expand...

I was told once that where a tee breaks can help you analyse whatâ€™s wrong with your swing, if you smash it in half your too far under the ball I believe as you hit more tee than ball


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I was told once that where a tee breaks can help you analyse whatâ€™s wrong with your swing, if you smash it in half your too far under the ball I believe as you hit more tee than ball
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to lie, that sounds like rubbish to me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not going to lie, that sounds like rubbish to me. 

Click to expand...

lol probably however I do know someone who has a pencil sharpener in his bag and when he snaps a tee he sharpens it to make a lower tee for his irons


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			lol probably however I do know someone who has a pencil sharpener in his bag and when he snaps a tee he sharpens it to make a lower tee for his irons
		
Click to expand...

don't give him idea's


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			don't give him idea's

Click to expand...

Heâ€™s too cheap to buy a sharpenier


----------



## User20204 (Mar 22, 2019)

When was the last pro you seen using a castle tee ?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 22, 2019)

Just started using 3.25 inch wooden tees (the white ones with a blue band on them). Find I'm striking the ball really well at that height. Used to tee it much lower.

As to claims about plastic tees not breaking - normally I'd agree but  l recently bought a bag of yellow castle tees (to use with a 3wood of the winter tee mats). Every one of them breaks after a couple of hits. Never known the like of it


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Just started using 3.25 inch wooden tees (the white ones with a blue band on them). Find I'm striking the ball really well at that height. Used to tee it much lower.

As to claims about plastic tees not breaking - normally I'd agree but  l recently bought a bag of yellow castle tees (to use with a 3wood of the winter tee mats). Every one of them breaks after a couple of hits. Never known the like of it
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve raided my box of tees from the garage 

Got pink Castle, orange castle , blue pro length plastic , green pro length wooden and some of those Bart Simpson head like tees! Gonna give them a whirl see which ones work


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2019)

I use wooden tees with the yellow band. 
For a driver the tee goes in up to the band, slightly further if itâ€™s in to the wind.
If it breaks Iâ€™ve got a short tee for my irons


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			When was the last pro you seen using a castle tee ?
		
Click to expand...

have you ever seen every pro tee off? If not then you might be in for a shock


----------



## User20204 (Mar 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			have you ever seen every pro tee off? If not then you might be in for a shock
		
Click to expand...


At no time did I say I've seen "every pro" I asked a question, I personally have never seen a pro use a castle tee so I can only go on my experience.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 22, 2019)

I use pink castles with a Ping 12 degree driver.
Works for me as you get consistency, and they last longer than wooden ones.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Long White wooden tees for me. 

I tee the ball up depending on the shot I want to hit, into the wind tee it lower down wind or no wind tee it higher. If I did this with castle tees I'd be buying loads of different height packets. 

If I snap one then I've got a tee for iron shots, 3 wood or hybrid. 

Also like the fact the white tee will leave a small paint line on bottom of club, helps to show how and where I've hit the ball on club, heel, toe or middle and can see if it's square impact or across the line. 

I buy a big bag at a time and I don't worry how long they last.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Long White wooden tees for me.

I tee the ball up depending on the shot I want to hit, into the wind tee it lower down wind or no wind tee it higher. If I did this with castle tees I'd be buying loads of different height packets.

If I snap one then I've got a tee for iron shots, 3 wood or hybrid.

Also like the fact the white tee will leave a small paint line on bottom of club, helps to show how and where I've hit the ball on club, heel, toe or middle and can see if it's square impact or across the line.

I buy a big bag at a time and I don't worry how long they last.
		
Click to expand...

I think thatâ€™s why my pro wanted me to switch to wooden tees to get an idea of where the ball is struck


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think thatâ€™s why my pro wanted me to switch to wooden tees to get an idea of where the ball is struck
		
Click to expand...

I remember something from being a junior where I was told about how the tee can help you tell a lot about your shot, and with the painted ones it gives you all the feed back you need, so it's something  that's always stuck with me and helps me whenever I hit a shot that does t feel right, I can see where I hit it and get an image of what went wrong to align with what felt wrong.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			At no time did I say I've seen "every pro" I asked a question, I personally have never seen a pro use a castle tee so I can only go on my experience.
		
Click to expand...

i bet they would if they were given out free in the tour van, custom fit of course


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Thinking of putting a blue one in for woods off the tee
		
Click to expand...

Why are you deliberately trying to put the ball in to the woods?


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 22, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			When was the last pro you seen using a castle tee ?
		
Click to expand...

When it was the last time they stopped giving the pros free castle tees and gave them free wooden ones instead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2019)

I have been using pink and orange castle tees over the winter but I feel I should go back to wooden ones, if only to get rid of the hundreds in my locker.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2019)

Wooden tees to the depth of half my index finger


----------



## Titleist3 (Mar 22, 2019)

I position my ball to fit slightly above centre of my driver when I tee it up. The reason for this is because I hit really up on my driver with the ball position quite forward. Always results in a centre strike.


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 22, 2019)

70mm wooden tees. 3/4 to a full ball above top of driver.

3 wood and irons I use old broken wooden teeâ€™s. 1/4-1/2 ball above 3 wood.

Irons practically pushed all the way in, may as well hit off deck.


----------



## Reemul (Mar 22, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			When was the last pro you seen using a castle tee ?
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, i totally have to use the same thing the pros use just to show good I am, can't be a real golfer if you don't immitate the pro's eh.....


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2019)

In the old days of wooden drivers I would only use wooden tees, as plastic castle tees marked the club insert. Perhaps that is how I learnt how to tee up with a wooden tee, and didnâ€™t need any help with getting the right ball height ?

I tee up lower into the wind, and higher down wind. One wooden tee fits all.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2019)

richart said:



			In the old days of wooden drivers I would only use wooden tees, as plastic castle tees marked the club insert. Perhaps that is how I learnt how to tee up with a wooden tee, and didnâ€™t need any help with getting the right ball height ?

I tee up lower into the wind, and higher down wind. One wooden tee fits all.
		
Click to expand...

Tests have been done that show you should tee it up when hitting into the wind.
Teeing low promotes a negative angle of attack which leads to more spin, the ball balloons and you lose distance.
Tee it up and you automatically hit up more . That spins the ball less and you get more distance...
It may work for you Rich, but generally you to tee it high going into the wind.


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Wooden tees to the depth of half my index finger
		
Click to expand...

This is why Jeremy Beadle used castle tees!


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Tests have been done that show you should tee it up when hitting into the wind.
Teeing low promotes a negative angle of attack which leads to more spin, the ball balloons and you lose distance.
Tee it up and you automatically hit up more . That spins the ball less and you get more distance...
It may work for you Rich, but generally you to tee it high going into the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Teeing it low is fine for me into the wind, as my angle of attack is fairly consistent. Moving the ball back in the stance would be a problem re angle of attack.

Donâ€™t understand why you would tee it higher into the wind. If you keep the ball position the same and swing the same, you will just hit the ball higher on the face. I do try and swing slower into the wind to keep the spin down, though the instinct to smash it harder does take over sometimes !!


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			At no time did I say I've seen "every pro" I asked a question, I personally have never seen a pro use a castle tee so I can only go on my experience.
		
Click to expand...

Henrik Stenson, when not on tv, uses those cone shaped rubber tees on a length of string


----------



## louise_a (Mar 22, 2019)

I used pink castles but over the winter changed to the orange ones and find they work better for me .


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2019)

richart said:



			Teeing it low is fine for me into the wind, as my angle of attack is fairly consistent. Moving the ball back in the stance would be a problem re angle of attack.

Donâ€™t understand why you would tee it higher into the wind. If you keep the ball position the same and swing the same, you will just hit the ball higher on the face. I do try and swing slower into the wind to keep the spin down, though the instinct to smash it harder does take over sometimes !!
		
Click to expand...

Hit up on the ball and you put less spin on it. Less spin cuts through the wind better so goes further.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Hit up on the ball and you put less spin on it. Less spin cuts through the wind better so goes further.
		
Click to expand...


Tee high let it fly they say now


----------



## GG26 (Mar 22, 2019)

Use the orange castle tees for my driver, but use the pink ones into the wind. I occasionally sky one with the orange tees, but generally get a better strike with one.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Tests have been done that show you should tee it up when hitting into the wind.
Teeing low promotes a negative angle of attack which leads to more spin, the ball balloons and you lose distance.
Tee it up and you automatically hit up more . That spins the ball less and you get more distance...
It may work for you Rich, but generally you to tee it high going into the wind.
		
Click to expand...


I love the way launch monitors blew all these old theories out the window and to think everyone believed it all just because someone said so.


----------



## Slab (Mar 23, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			When was the last pro you seen using a castle tee ?
		
Click to expand...

I bet they would if they were paid /sponsored to use them


----------



## Scozzy (Mar 23, 2019)

Any old wood ones do me as long as high enough and when they break they serve another few purposes.. I always keep a few broken ones in my pocket for teeing up irons on par 3s ( I'm a low tee'r) and also to use the broken end to clean grooves when I'm waiting around on a tee, very therapeutic!


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2019)

I use 69mm wooden tees and vary the height I tee the ball depending on whether I want to hit a draw or cut or high or low. You just have to fix your technique. Plastic castle tees are horrendous, someone ban them, the pink ones seriously get on my nerves


----------



## stevench (Mar 23, 2019)

My change in drivers recently adjusted my tee height. I always used to play pink castles but then I switch to a Ping LS Tec driver and the extra height really helps with my tee shots nows. Currently using the Pride Gree tees.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2019)

Interesting coincidence today. Went back to using wooden tees with the driver today and also mistakenly picked up a pink castle one as well. Didn't drive the ball well but the two best ones both came of a slightly lower pink castle compared to teeing it up higher with the wooden version


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 23, 2019)

I tee it way up with the long blue wooden tees. 


Even when hitting a low drive I tee it high but hit level.    Low loft driver helps. Find it easy to add loft rather than take it off


----------



## Gopher (Mar 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Henrik Stenson, when not on tv, uses those cone shaped rubber tees on a length of string
		
Click to expand...

Really?  He waits until the cameras are not on him then digs out his winter rubber tees tied together with string?

That's a joke, right?


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 24, 2019)

I use any tee that gives me an orange tee height for driver. It encourages me to hit up on the ball. 

I probably won't have to buy another tee again though as I have found so many in my garage clear out !!


----------



## mister v (Mar 25, 2019)

i have always used pink castle ones, but this weekend used white wooden tees and drove a lot better as it was slightly higher than the pink....... also used the same tee all round!!
 thinking about cost of a wooden tee peg being approx 1p per tee if bought in lots of 1000 and a new M6 or TS3 driver being Â£350........ im not fussed about snapping a tee peg


----------



## DRW (Mar 25, 2019)

richart said:



			Teeing it low is fine for me into the wind, as my angle of attack is fairly consistent. Moving the ball back in the stance would be a problem re angle of attack.

Donâ€™t understand why you would tee it higher into the wind. If you keep the ball position the same and swing the same, you will just hit the ball higher on the face. I do try and swing slower into the wind to keep the spin down, though the instinct to smash it harder does take over sometimes !!
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree, keeping it low when playing a windy course is far better. Normally you are playing with some kind of cross wind, if only a little, so you need to reduce the height the ball flys to stop it moving miles off line in the air. Hitting it high with low or high spin is not going to work with any element of cross wind.

As I now play quite alot of links golf, I elected to go from a 12 degree driver to a 9.5 driver, to reduce the height of flight and play with the same tee height. Results are a lot better control on the windy courses but I don't argue that I now have less carry and more run.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 25, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			I use the PTS pro wooden tees, pushed in so the coloured band disappears.
Recently switched from the Pro length (yellow) to the Pro length plus (blue) and found the extra height really helps me.
		
Click to expand...

This, although I'm still using the yellow, and tee mine so that I can see a mm or so of the yellow band above ground.


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2019)

DRW said:



			Got to agree, keeping it low when playing a windy course is far better. Normally you are playing with some kind of cross wind, if only a little, so you need to reduce the height the ball flys to stop it moving miles off line in the air. Hitting it high with low or high spin is not going to work with any element of cross wind.

As I now play quite alot of links golf, I elected to go from a 12 degree driver to a 9.5 driver, to reduce the height of flight and play with the same tee height. Results are a lot better control on the windy courses but I don't argue that I now have less carry and more run.
		
Click to expand...

when you say "keeping it low", does thinning it count?


----------



## Roops (Mar 25, 2019)

White/yellow wooden tee pushed into the ground so the yellow bit is in the ground. Strangely enough, I used the same tee yesterday on a winter mat, the tee wouldn't go all the way in, so was higher than normal. Hit the ball much higher on the face and it went surprisingly far for such a bad hit.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 25, 2019)

2.75" castle tees for me


----------



## casuk (Mar 25, 2019)

Been using the pink castles most of last year, I was using the taller grey or orange castles but was getting to much height and not much roll out, the lower tee seems to have helped but I still don't get much roll out unless I hit it a bit thin,


----------



## TigerBear (Jan 6, 2023)

Have always used the orange tees.

Encourages me to hit more in the up swing, greater distance, etc. 

Feel like I hit down more on the occasions I've used the pink tees. Might be talking crap as there's only 1cm or so between them.

Think it's the blue PTS wooden tees which are the equivalent to the orange castle tee?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 6, 2023)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 45846

Click to expand...

If you are going to use so many of these, I think you should do the responsible thing and switch to bamboo 😆


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2023)

BiMGuy said:



			If you are going to use so many of these, I think you should do the responsible thing and switch to bamboo 😆
		
Click to expand...

I've never bought a tee peg in my life, so I don't feel I've contributed to a problem.
A few years ago I put 100 pink ones on a table in the bar and told everyone to help themselves. They weren't technically mine anyway. I kept 6, but I've got about 100 again.
I haven't found any bamboo tees of any size yet. When plastic tees are outlawed, I won't disagree.

These do look silly, but I don't see any reason for ridiculing anyone who uses them. They rarely break, get lost or discarded on the course.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2023)

Voyager EMH said:



			I've never bought a tee peg in my life, so I don't feel I've contributed to a problem.
A few years ago I put 100 pink ones on a table in the bar and told everyone to help themselves. They weren't technically mine anyway. I kept 6, but I've got about 100 again.
I haven't found any bamboo tees of any size yet. When plastic tees are outlawed, I won't disagree.

These do look silly, but I don't see any reason for ridiculing anyone who uses them. They rarely break, get lost or discarded on the course.
View attachment 45847

Click to expand...

do they come with scoring beads and ball finding glasses


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2023)

Dando said:



			do they come with scoring beads and ball finding glasses
		
Click to expand...

Never bought any so I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2023)

Did @TigerBear bump a four year old topic about tees or was there a spambot bump that's now deleted?? 

Contrary to what I posted back then, I've been using _pink _castle tees for the last few years now. When I did my driver fitting 3+ years ago the fitter outrightly told me to stop using the orange ones as they were too high and I was losing distance, switched to the pinks and have stuck with them since. As an added bonus, these are the ones I find on the ground at my course most frequently - at least 1 per round - so in theory I will never need to buy them ever again. 

I still don't know what the joke is on here with them, but personally I don't see a downside to having your ball teed up at the perfect height for every single drive.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			Did @TigerBear bump a four year old topic about tees or was there a spambot bump that's now deleted?? 

Contrary to what I posted back then, I've been using _pink _castle tees for the last few years now. When I did my driver fitting 3+ years ago the fitter outrightly told me to stop using the orange ones as they were too high and I was losing distance, switched to the pinks and have stuck with them since. As an added bonus, these are the ones I find on the ground at my course most frequently - at least 1 per round - so in theory I will never need to buy them ever again.

I still don't know what the joke is on here with them, but personally I don't see a downside to having your ball teed up at the perfect height for every single drive.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t see why a manufacturer hasn’t cottoned on and do this height in other colours.
Some people just don’t like pink.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2023)

clubchamp98 said:



			Can’t see why a manufacturer hasn’t cottoned on and do this height in other colours.
*Some people just don’t like pink*.
		
Click to expand...

Is that seriously the reason for the derision?? I love pink.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 6, 2023)

clubchamp98 said:



			Can’t see why a manufacturer hasn’t cottoned on and do this height in other colours.
Some people just don’t like pink.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2023)

For Driver I just use one long tee and adjust my swing to change the ball flight.






For irons, I use the same long tee, I just push it in further.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2023)

bobmac said:



			For Driver I just use one long tee and adjust my swing to change the ball flight.






For irons, I use the same long tee, I just push it in further.
		
Click to expand...

This looks just like a video of me hitting drives. Except I'd be trying to hit them both exactly the same.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			This looks just like a video of me hitting drives. Except I'd be trying to hit them both exactly the same. 

Click to expand...

I'm always puzzled when I see people buy a new driver because they want to hit the ball higher or lower.
What happens when your lovely new driver that hits it high and you turn into the wind and you want to hit it low.....2 drivers? 
It's a useful skill to learn when you want to control/change your ball flight.
And don't get me started on 5 wedges.  

The problem is it takes time to learn the skill and I know people don't have the time to spare because days are much shorter than they used to be....or more likely..... HID has plans for your spare time.


----------



## Jason.H (Jan 6, 2023)

Long bamboo tees at around orange height


----------



## timd77 (Jan 6, 2023)

My normal tee is orange (or a normal tee at that sort of height) to try and encourage me to hit up. I will use a pink if it’s windy to try and keep it down, or if I’m going through a spell of bad hooks, as the pink tees make me feel like I’m going to hit down/cut a bit more. All in the head for me.

I did buy some bamboo tees but found that they were breaking way too easily. Largely due to my swing I think as I don’t often ‘sweep’ the ball off it and leave the tee in the ground, but still, found them to be a waste of money and went back to plastic.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2023)

Made a rare visit to the practice ground this morning as I missed golf this morning on a perfect day for it, snoozed my alarm and went straight back to sleep.
Anyway only took driver and 7 iron as just driver I wanted to work on.
Forgot to take tees so had to use what was lying about which was on pink castle. I usually tee the ball higher and try and hit up and through. Did find I caught the bottom of the club more that usual.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			Is that seriously the reason for the derision?? I love pink.
		
Click to expand...

Think they were colour coded .
So each height had its own colour.
Colour means a lot to some ,my mate won’t use a red one because he’s an Evertonian.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 6, 2023)

bobmac said:



			I'm always puzzled when I see people buy a new driver because they want to hit the ball higher or lower.
What happens when your lovely new driver that hits it high and you turn into the wind and you want to hit it low...*..2 drivers?*
It's a useful skill to learn when you want to control/change your ball flight.
And don't get me started on 5 wedges. 

The problem is it takes time to learn the skill and I know people don't have the time to spare because days are much shorter than they used to be....or more likely..... HID has plans for your spare time.
		
Click to expand...





Cobra F-Speed 10.5d regular shaft and 9.0d stiff shaft. It is not merely the trajectory or height achieved, but I find the 10.5 easy to draw and the 9.0 easy to fade. Took them both to Copsewood Grange last year playing in an invitation betterball. That course has several doglegs.
That was the only time I took both in the bag. It was my first time playing that course. I've had the 10.5d since 2010 and bought the 9.0 last year.
I find them both easy to hit straight as well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2023)

Pink, pink, to make the boys…giggle - as yet again I top the ball.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2023)

patricks148 said:



			Made a rare visit to the practice ground this morning as I missed golf this morning on a perfect day for it, snoozed my alarm and went straight back to sleep.
Anyway only took driver and 7 iron as just driver I wanted to work on.
Forgot to take tees so had to use what was lying about which was on pink castle. I usually tee the ball higher and try and hit up and through. Did find I caught the bottom of the club more that usual.
		
Click to expand...

I feel an infraction coming for admitting being a member of the PCT gang


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 6, 2023)

clubchamp98 said:



			Can’t see why a manufacturer hasn’t cottoned on and do this height in other colours.
Some people just don’t like pink.
		
Click to expand...

 one of the principles of castle tees is that each colour represents a different height so when some one says I use a an orange tee I think of the height of one I use for irons off mats ie 6mm/.25" (although I see at of of manufacturers now offer these in green).


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2023)

jim8flog said:



			one of the principles of castle tees is that each colour represents a different height so when some one says I use a an orange tee I think of the height of one I use for irons off mats ie 6mm/.25" (although I see at of of manufacturers now offer these in green).
		
Click to expand...

Yes I see but you would have thought they would make the most popular height a decent colour.
White is my preference.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 6, 2023)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I see but you would have thought they would make the most popular height a decent colour.
White is my preference.
		
Click to expand...

 White castle tees were already in existence before grey (now often seen as orange) pink and orange (as a very low tee) existed.

There is little point in having a colour code system if manufacturers do not stick to it but that is the Chinese for you.

I only know one player that uses white tees.

My usage is very low orange/green - irons off mats
Red - 3 wood off mats
Pink- driver off mats

I use 'normal' tees off grass (I like to vary the height according to the tee shot I want to hit)


----------



## Smoj (Jan 6, 2023)

32mm red plastic tees for woods, hybrids & irons 
59mm pink castle for the driver, but yesterday i found a 70mm silver castle tee and used it and i liked it more than the pink, but then i couldnt find it after i hit it
so i ordered a bag of 70mm orange tees


----------



## Region3 (Jan 6, 2023)

I use a plain long tee and push it in as far as need be for the shot I want to hit. Sounds like I am in the minority.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 7, 2023)

jim8flog said:



			White castle tees were already in existence before grey (now often seen as orange) pink and orange (as a very low tee) existed.

There is little point in having a colour code system if manufacturers do not stick to it but that is the Chinese for you.

I only know one player that uses white tees.

My usage is very low orange/green - irons off mats
Red - 3 wood off mats
Pink- driver off mats

I use 'normal' tees off grass (I like to vary the height according to the tee shot I want to hit)
		
Click to expand...

Just normal white tee for me.
Vary the height for club.
But have always teed the ball low.
Might be from my persimmon days.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 7, 2023)

Pink castle tee for me (also have some in the same height in purple and bamboo).

I used orange for some time, but found that I was hitting some drives way too high and losing distance.  Changed to pink and that has improved the strikes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 7, 2023)

Region3 said:



			I use a plain long tee and push it in as far as need be for the shot I want to hit. Sounds like I am in the minority.
		
Click to expand...

the reason I stopped using "adjustable" tees was, before I was a member of a course where the tee boxes are well kept , getting the tee in the ground during baking hot summers and freezing winters.. found I snapped the tee trying to force into frozen / baked ground.. where as a castle tee never snaps because its A stronger and B only got a small section that goes into the ground.

I have moved to a 3 tee system now

all bamboo tees (castle still)

pink , white and red 

better for the environment


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 7, 2023)

I used to use pink but moved to orange for a while. Then I started skying the ball so went back to pink. Eventually I found I was skying those, so have been using whites for 6 months or more.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 7, 2023)

FuzzyDuck said:



			I used to use pink but moved to orange for a while. Then I started skying the ball so went back to pink. Eventually I found I was skying those, so have been using whites for 6 months or more.
		
Click to expand...

If you’re skying them I would think it is technique rather than tee height that is at fault. You maybe coming down a bit too steep into the ball.


----------



## Jigger (Jan 7, 2023)

TigerBear said:



			Have always used the orange tees.

Encourages me to hit more in the up swing, greater distance, etc.

Feel like I hit down more on the occasions I've used the pink tees. Might be talking crap as there's only 1cm or so between them.

Think it's the blue PTS wooden tees which are the equivalent to the orange castle tee?
		
Click to expand...

I’m sorry. I do have a very serious question which I mean no malice by. How bored were you to go back to a thread that is almost 4 years old to post this response to it? you could almost argue that it breaks data protection! 😂


----------



## sunshine (Jan 8, 2023)

Region3 said:



			I use a plain long tee and push it in as far as need be for the shot I want to hit. Sounds like I am in the minority.
		
Click to expand...

There is probably a correlation between the  sort of person that uses a colour coded castle tee system and the sort of person that engages in a 4 year debate on tee usage on an internet forum. You are in the minority of that group 🤣

For what it’s worth, I’ve never bought a tee in my life, I just use straight wooden ones which are always lying around on the tee.


----------



## Smoj (Jan 8, 2023)

whats the consensus with white tee marks on the driver? badge of honer or an annoying nusense have to clean it off after the drive?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 8, 2023)

Smoj said:



			whats the consensus with white tee marks on the driver? badge of honer or an annoying nusense have to clean it off after the drive?
		
Click to expand...

Depends whereabouts on the face it is 😂


----------



## Smoj (Jan 8, 2023)

BiMGuy said:



			Depends whereabouts on the face it is 😂
		
Click to expand...

how about.. under the face of the driver 

i saw this video, and i personally would clean that off,


----------



## TigerBear (Monday at 1:10 AM)

Orikoru said:



			Did @TigerBear bump a four year old topic about tees or was there a spambot bump that's now deleted?? 

Contrary to what I posted back then, I've been using _pink _castle tees for the last few years now. When I did my driver fitting 3+ years ago the fitter outrightly told me to stop using the orange ones as they were too high and I was losing distance, switched to the pinks and have stuck with them since. As an added bonus, these are the ones I find on the ground at my course most frequently - at least 1 per round - so in theory I will never need to buy them ever again.

I still don't know what the joke is on here with them, but personally I don't see a downside to having your ball teed up at the perfect height for every single drive.
		
Click to expand...




Jigger said:



			I’m sorry. I do have a very serious question which I mean no malice by. How bored were you to go back to a thread that is almost 4 years old to post this response to it? you could almost argue that it breaks data protection! 😂
		
Click to expand...

 I was randomly googling something like orange tee height and this thread came up, felt I had to reply

Does the OP still even have an active account?


----------



## Jigger (Monday at 8:19 AM)

TigerBear said:



 I was randomly googling something like orange tee height and this thread came up, felt I had to reply

Does the OP still even have an active account? 

Click to expand...

😂😂😂 no idea!


----------



## Sats (Monday at 1:13 PM)

I buy bamboo castle tees they are set at the orange height but aren't orange. Then I have a packet of normal bamboo tees for when I want to manipulate. I find the castle bamboo rarely break compared to the normal tees.


----------



## Orikoru (Monday at 1:15 PM)

TigerBear said:



 I was randomly googling something like orange tee height and this thread came up, felt I had to reply

*Does the OP still even have an active account?* 

Click to expand...

Of course he does - he's one of the few who posts as much as I do!


----------



## TigerBear (Monday at 10:54 PM)

Orikoru said:



			Of course he does - he's one of the few who posts as much as I do!
		
Click to expand...

i'll need to find more of his threads from the last decade and get posting!


----------

